# Java Applett: Rückwärtskompabilität



## theomega (18. Dez 2007)

Hallo Leute,
folgendes Problem:
Ich muss ein Applett für eine WEbseite schreiben und sollte möglichst viele Java-Versionen unterstützen, es wäre also gut wenn das Applett schon auf Java 1.1 laufen würde (evtl sogar 1.0).

Wie realisiert man das technisch? Wie kann ich prüfen auf welchen javaversionen mein Applett läuft ohne diese alle zu installieren? Der Compiler kann ja nur eine Target-Version, das prüft aber zum Beispiel nicht ob ich eine api verwende die es in der Version noch nicht gab.

Wer kann mir da ein bischen weiterhelfen?

Danke
TO


----------



## The_S (18. Dez 2007)

Indem du einfach das 1.1er JDK verwendest.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Dez 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir auch das hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------

